# I think my piggie gave up on living



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Girlie lost her best friend and mate 6 weeks ago and I think she has given up on life without him. I thought she was coping ok, but she has been gone for a few days, I know this does happen but I have a strange feeling. Can a pigeon give up on life when loosing it's mate? Pixie, my other female lost Sam a few months ago and she seems ok, but she is trying to bump off the partner of a male she has been having a fling with. 
I am feeling very sad at the moment and would love some insight into this area of their lives.
Thanks,

Whitetail


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If her mate died of an illness, she could have it also and be very sick. How did their mates die?


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

You said she has been gone for a couple of days. Maybe she found a new mate. She might surprise you and show up with her new guy in tow. Don't give up on her so soon. I hope she returns home soon.


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

I dont think her mate was sick, he was full of life when I last saw him. I was thinking that maybe it was a cat or falcon, it just seemed so sudden; I think I can tell when they are a little sick, but I guess you never really know.

Iwerden, I hope you are right and she is going to surprise me with another mate!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If the new mate doesn't arrive I would advise that you get her another mate


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they can go off for a few days,some of ours regularly take off,and yes they do sometimes do come back with a new friend,so dont give up on her.one of ours has 2 boyfriends,her original mate(forcepoo)and her new one(pizza) and she still has both hanging round,so she may have just been seeking a new mate


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'll keep my hopes high.

Whitetail


----------

